# P22 sights



## gilfo (Dec 5, 2007)

I am going to ask a probably stupid question. Has anybody "sighted in" their P22. I am shooting high left, does anybody have any idea which front sight I should attached and if the rear sight is adjustable. I don't have the gun with me right now. So I can't check on these things.


----------



## rfawcs (Feb 11, 2006)

If you're shooting high, put in the front sight that's higher than the current one. When you then line up the sights, the barrel will be sighted to hit lower.

The rear sight is adjustable for windage. If you're hitting left, move the rear sight to the right.


----------

